# Please be thinking of Bentley tomorrow



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Long story made short. Bentley will be having the tip of his ear surgically removed tomorrow. When I was combing him out Tuesday night he winched when I combed his ear. I thought it was a matt. As I was feeling around I felt a rock-hard area. I probed and pulled the hair apart and I could not see anything. He had a grooming appointment the next morning and I asked the groomer if she could look at the area when his hair was wet. She thought it looked like a slit or ?? perhaps bitten but the hardened area was worrisome. I took him to the vet that afternoon and what she surmised was that somehow I got his ear caught in his top knot and it cut off the blood supply to his ear and the tissue necrosed (died). I have really beaten myself up over this but resolved myself to the fact that if this is what truly happened, it was a very unfortunate accident that I certainly never intended to happen.

When I look at the section of ear involved and a shared opinion among others, I find it very difficult to understand how this is even possible. Regardless of what happened, when, how and why, the tip of ear has to be amputated. But it will definitely make me much more aware when I put in his top-knot to recheck and double check that it is only hair I have.

The surgery will be done by laser and another laser therapy treatment following. She expects him to have minimal discomfort and a speedy recovery. Once he is healed and the hair grows back, we will never even know anything happened.

Please be thinking of my little guy and prayers are always appreciated.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Bentley and Sharlene:hug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh Sharlene, I'm so sorry about Bentley. I really don't see how it could have been in his topknot, either, if it was on his ear leather - otherwise it would have been pulled up and you would have seen it. Since the vet doesn't really know for sure what caused it, please don't beat yourself up. It is just one of those crazy things that happen - you are definitely a good mommy and I'm sure Evye and Bentley would agree! I'll be praying for the sweet boy tomorrow - and his mommy!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter and Jack send their love. I do too!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck! :hug: Wishing Bentley a safe procedure and speedy healing!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Praying for Bentley's speedy recovery:hug: Sharlene~Everything will be okay and I am not so sure the whole "ear caught in the topknot" idea flies with me either. No matter what happened, much love to you and Bentley!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodluck!! 

Ryan


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

I will be thinking of Bentley and you tomorrow also. Please let us know how he is doing. Again, don't beat yourself up over this. Like the others have said, I have a hard time picturing this happening when his hair was put in a topknot.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Will be thinking of you both. Hugs


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor lil guy! I'm sure everything will be fine...hopefully very little pain for him. The topknot thing sounds suspicious. You haven't been tying his ears into a topknot, have you? I mean, I guess anything is possible, but I don't know how the tip of his ear could be affected by a topknot. In any event, sending healing thoughts to your little man.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Just know you & Bentley will be in our thoughts and sending healing wishes to Bentley tomorrow. Please let us know how things go.

I like the others don't see how the ears could have gotten put up in the top knot so don't blame yourself. And remember accidents happen to the best "mommies and their fur kids".

Hugs
Pat (humom to
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

trueblue said:


> You haven't been tying his ears into a topknot, have you?


Not intentionally.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hugs and belly rubs to Bentley tomorrow. . . and little prayers for you both. :hug:


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

We'll be thinking of Bentley! Best of luck for a speedy recovery!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor baby. He'll be good as new before you know it. :hug:


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Poor Bentley!

My three and I will all keep you in our thoughts and prayers tomorrow. :hug:

As for the topknot theory - I don't buy that for a minute. Even if you did catch his ear in a topknot (which doesn't make any sense to me - you would have definitely noticed that!) it would have to stay that way for a while to have any lasting impact.

Not to gross you out or give too much detail, so stop reading if you have a weak stomach. I will make this a family friendly as possible, but still... 

I grew up on a farm/ranch. We had sheep, among other things. To "fix" the guys who were not used for breeding, we would "band" their little boy parts. That's exactly what it sounds like, we literally placed a band at the base of their penis, at the top of their scrotum. The band would cut off circulation, and eventually the sac will die and literally just fall off. No blood, minimal pain (not really pain, just some discomfort for a day or two when the band is placed), it's a very humane way to do this. 

The thing is, when you band a ram, it takes anywhere from 10 days (on the fast side) to like 3 weeks (on the slow side) for the process to be complete. If you're monitoring the process, it takes 5 or 6 days before you start to see any change at all. So it takes that long for the area to BEGIN to die.

So unless you had Bentley's ear caught in a REALLY TIGHT topnot that you didn't change for like 3 or 4 days, the probability of this being the cause is next to none.

Geesh, DH is right, I am about the most long-winded person I know! ound: 

I just don't want you to feel guilty over this, and I wanted to explain why. I hope that helps!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wishes from us for a speedy recovery for Bentley!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OK I have some terrible images in my head about those poor rams!

Sharlene I hope all goes well with Bentley. I can't for a minute think you caught his ear in his topknot. I'm sure even if you did--and you didn't, he would've pulled it out! Did the vet mention anything about an aural hematoma? Sometimes dogs with floppy ears get them. I guess it can be caused when they shake their heads or something. I ws reading a grooming board and the groomers can have problems with hematomas developing when they have to shave a severely matted dog. When they shave he ears and the dog shakes they can get swelling and the ear tips can split open and bleed.  I KNOW Bentley was never matted like that, but I wonder if he could've gotton one just from shaking? Anyways, I think that would be a more likely thing than the topknot theory. I'll be thinking of you and Bentley.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sharleen, as you know, I don't buy the topknot theory at all. Are they going to biopsy the lesion? 

All paws are crossed and prayer are being sent up for Bentley to have a very easy surgery. You need to have some Bloody Mary's in the morning because I'm sure this will be a lot harder on you than your baby boy.

hugs and xxoox


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Poor Bentley! He will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. I hope all goes well and that he has a speedy recovery.

I agree with the rest, I find it unlikely that the injury was actually caused by a top knot mishap. A biopsy is a good idea.

Sending you both positive energy and good thoughts!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Hugs and prayers to Bentley!:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry you and Bentley have to go through this :hug: I will definitely say a prayer for him to come through quickly and easily. 

I know how you feel thinking you did something to cause it. Although Bentley's situation is much more serious, I felt the same way when Tori got the claw clip injury that became infected. 

For what it's worth, I don't buy the topknot theory either...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You and Bentley have my love and positive thoughts for tomorrow.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sharlene, also sending positive thoughts to both you and Bentley. Speedy healing, little guy!


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Sharlene, Please don't feel guilty....I'm sure the topknot theory is wrong, wrong, wrong.....There's no way you wouldn't notice something like that. Sending :hug: and positive thoughts for you and Bentley. He'll be okay. 

Barbara


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sharlene, hugs to you and Bentley--you will probably need it more than him, actually! 

I don't see how anyone could catch part of the ear in a topknot without REALLY trying to do so, and then the dog would be rubbing like crazy to get it out, anyway. I

think a biopsy is a real good idea.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Sharlene,

We're sending good thoughts and hugs to you and Bentley today. The top knot theory sounds ridiculous!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sharlene we are thinking of you and Bentley today and sending more hugs.

I also am not sure about the top know being the cause. Do you think maybe it could of happened while playing with Evey & Taylor? Maybe someone grabbed his ear and he pulled away too fast? No matter what the cause you are a wonderful fur mom, Bentley is lucky to have you.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks so much for all your kind words and support. I am becoming more and more convinced this is not the result of a topknot. Bentley has so much hair I guess it isn't impossible but I still think I would have noticed he looked a little lopsided. He is combed nightly. I can probably count on both hands the number of times we skipped a night and went 2 days. I wish his topknot would stay in for days but it has to be fixed every day, sometimes twice a day. And I never put them in super tight for fear of breaking his hair. 

I haven't noticed any shaking. I never heard a yelp like he had just been hurt, no indication whatsoever his ear was bothering him. She said it isn't painful to him, just a numb prickly feeling. My groomer said she didn't notice anything 2 weeks ago and the vet thought that because the area hasn't blackened yet, guestimating maybe a 2-week old injury.

I will ask her when I drop him off this morning about a biopsy. I'm not sure they could acually do one or not. The tissue is dead, no living cells, so it might not be an option.

Anyway, we'll get the little guy all fixed up and he will be as good as new in no time. I'll keep you posted...thanks again for all your support.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck to Bentley and hope he has a fast speedy recovery!

I don't see how the top knot could have done it either. I think if you had a band around his ear that tight when you first did it he would have been making some kind of noise or trying to itch it out. If it was from a cut then its more likely other dogs playing with him I would think.

Little Gizmo had her ear bit by accident at a training session and the only evidence was a little bit of blood on the other dog. You could barely see the cut without really looking for it. 

Feel better and don't beat yourself up too much!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm so glad that other people are saying the top knot theory doesn't sound right, I didn't think it sounded plausible from the beginning. 

He'll be fine and so happy to see you when he comes home!!! I'm sure you'll have a snuggly boy this weekend. You'll all be in my prayers that the procedure goes well and then you can get some much needed rest. :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hugs to Bentley and grow some ear hair back quickly cause I am sure there is another white monster (this so doesnt fit Taylor!) out there that might have to use your tail in the meantime


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL Amanda. Trying to figure out how to teach Taylor left from right....No Taylor, right ear is a no-no.

Dropped him off at 8 a.m. It's so hard to turn around and leave with them looking so pathetic.

I talked to the vet tech about doing a biopsy. She will talk to the vet about doing one.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I think they practice that "pathetic" look when we're not around. That's the only way they could possibly be so good at it!

I'm sure everything will be just fine. Please keep us posted!

I also had the thought that it could have been nicked in play with another dog. If there was a tiny puncture wound that was isolated, this could all be very plausible. Dog saliva has a lot of bacteria and can easily cause infection. So this could have been a small pocket of infection that eventually killed off the area.

Our terriers were playing one day. Lily caught a tooth in the side of Laila's head. No blood, no yelping, didn't even interrupt their wrestling. But later that night, there was a little tiny bump on Laila's head. You could barely even see the puncture wound, and it wasn't even deep enough to draw blood. Looked about the size of a mosquito bite. Three days later, Laila's whole head was swollen to the size of a watermellon. It had affected her inner-ear balance, and she was swaying like a drunk person! Took her to the vet, and that little tiny puncture wound got a serious infection that spread like wildfire. Apparently things like this usually stay isolated, but in Laila's case the infection got into her sinus cavity and spread to her whole head. Couple days of antibiotics and she was good as new.

But if something like that did happen, and the infection stayed in a pocket instead of getting loose and spreading....

You may never know. But I really, really, really doubt it was the topknot.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sharlene, I will never believe his ear got caught in his topknot. As close as these babies stick to us you would have noticed and I don't think it would even be possible to do that and not notice!! I know your groomer is good but any groomer can have an accident with a wiggly dog. I can't help but think that maybe she cut his ear while trimming him up a couple of weeks ago and it probably didn't bleed much in that area. That could leave a mark like a band injury also. I am thinking of you and Bentley and before long that cutie will be good as new!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope all goes well with Bentley today. My thoughts are with you both. Hopefully he'll have speedy healing, the hair will grow back quickly an no one will be the worse for wear. You are probably way more stressed than he will be. These little ones are pretty resilient. Hugs for you and belly rubs for Bentley.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Good luck to you and Bentley - soon he will be as good as new!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and Bentley. Fingers crossed. Hugs it is so hard when our furkids get hurt. I don't buy the top knot thing either.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 21, 2010)

When I read your post it all sounded very familiar! Oliver has a spot on the bottom of his right ear that feels like a matt. It is soft though, he still doesn't like me working on it, but this is all new to me.

I agree with the majority...getting caught in the top knot just doesn't sound right. Hugs and special prayers for Bentley~


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I am sure, with all these prayers and your loving care, Bentley will be better in a jiffy.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thinking of you and Bentley today!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending our support too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I could see how hair and ear could get caught up in a topknot if it was at the top of the ear leather, but as others have said, Bentley would have let you know if he was uncomfortable. Since it's at the TIP of his ear, I just don't know how it could happen that way.

When we brought a found dog home overnight a month or so ago, Ricky snapped at him because the dog was overly 'friendly' and nicked one of the dog's ears. He was a short-haired dog so I saw the blood right away. The dog never blinked, yelped or complained. It can happen! 

Definitely thinking of you and your baby today. (((Hugs)))


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

good thoughts are with you!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Thinking of you and Bentley.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and Bentley today! I also don't for a minute believe this top knot nonsense. Don't beat yourself up over it!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Thinking of you and Bentley today! Hope your boy recovers soon!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

We're thinking of you and Bentley and wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks again everyone :grouphug: and especially supporting the theory it is very unlikely I caused this. This will most likely remain a big mystery. I think the fact it had a clear symmetrical red line on both sides plus the fact he has a top knot, I think they only assumed it had to be the cause. They were very comforting & reassuring about it all and tried not to make me feel bad about it. 

On a much happier note, I just got a call that everything went extremely well. He is waking up and doing fine. The laser seared the margin beautifully and did not even require sutures. I can pick him up at 4:30.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is the first I'm seeing of this. I find it hard to buy the topknot theory. I know how easy it is to blame yourself for anything that goes wrong but I'd bet the cause had nothing to do with you. Waiting to hear how his surgery went and praying for a quick, uneventful recovery. You're both in my thoughts.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*Bentley's boo-boo*

I hope nobody finds this offensive. I am glad I took this picture because the more I looked at it the more I realized there is no way that piece of ear made it into his top knot. He has massive hair and I guess there is the slightest chance but extremely unlikely.

After they shaved his ear, you can see very clearly the red line. The tissue beneath the line is the necrosed tissue. I apologize if this bothers anyone.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a relief that the surgery went well! I know you can hardly wait until 4:30 so you can see him.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not bothered by the picture in the least! I'm glad the surgery went well and the plus side of all that hair AND the fact Hav's have drop ears is it's never ever going to even show! Of course if it did, it would only give him a "rogue-ish" look and guys like that anyways!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sharlene - I am a little late to the party and just read this. I am so sorry that Bently had to go through this. I agree that the top knot is most likely not the cause!
Don't beat yourself up. One day I found a large tumor In front of the opening to Lily's ear, it was the size of a walnut!!! I brush and pet and snuggle and sleep with my dogs and I DIDNT even notice it! The Dr. said sometimes these things some on so quickly. She had to have surgery to remove it, biopsy was benign but I still cannot figure out HOW I never noticed it before. It just happens - and I am sure he will be fine!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Looking at the photo - I can't believe Bentley's ear was caught in a top knot. I could more easily believe it was nicked at the groomers or bitten rough-housing with other dogs or he caught it on something (a tick or a nail).... I don't think it was caught in a top knot.

At least he is doing well and is home!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

No way would you have caught Bentley's ear in a top knot,perhaps you were putting it up in a chignon!!So glad the surgery is over,hope it all heals really well,and thats an end to it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to read Bentley is doing well.

My Mom has had a few incidents at the groomers. She has a cocker spaniel,but they have nicked him several times and not told my Mom,or didn't know themselves. I think that is highly likely,and you may never know,but you should not feel bad in any way about this happening. The important thing is that you found it and took him to the vet for help.

Sending you a hug :hug:and belly rub for Bentley.:thumb:


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update! I'm so glad the procedure went well - no stitches even!

Looking at the photo, there is absolutely no way that happened with a topknot. Definitely not something you did.

In a few days, he won't even remember all of this happened.

Hooray!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wonderful to hear all when well, let us know once Bentley is home, awake and giving kisses again.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Glad to hear that all went well.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

So happy to hear it went well. And I agree, the topknot theory is too weird.

Give the guy a hug hug for me!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I just found this thread and am so sorry that Bentley had to go through this. I am glad the surgery went well and wishing a speedy recovery to the handsome boy.

You can add me to the "this couldn't have been caused by a topknot" club.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Just popped by to check on Bentley's status. I'm glad to hear the surgery went well! Now he just needs that speedy recovery.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Again, thank you so much for the all heartfelt support. Bentley is home, a little sleepy but perking up. He just ate half his dinner and if it stays down, I can give him the other half in about an hour.

The surgery looks beautiful...if there is such a thing. I thought they would shave more hair off but they didn't. You wouldn't even know anything has been done. I can't sing enough praise about laser surgery. I was almost afraid to look but it is such a clean line, no sutures. They told me I can expect a little discharge but it should be scabbed over in about 3 days. The scab will eventfully fall off and he will be well on his way to healing.

I took advantage of the situation and had his teeth cleaned while he was already under anesthesia as that is the largest part of the teeth cleaning expense.

:grouphug: To you all for all your kind words.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so happy to read the news!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I took advantage of the situation and had his teeth cleaned while he was already under anesthesia as that is the largest part of the teeth cleaning expense.
> 
> :grouphug: To you all for all your kind words.


:whoo: bonus! Ok I know I'm weird but I'd like to see a pic of his ear now. Do you have one? (I must've been a scientist in a former life) :spy:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great to hear Bentley is home and doing well! Smart thinking - taking advantage of the opportunity to get his teeth cleaned! Hope he continues to do well. 

By the way, I tried to get Augie's ear in his top knot. Can't see how it would happen.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Linda, I don't know why I think that's so funny, but I laughed out loud when you said you tried to put Augie's ear in the topknot!

Yes, if you don't mind posting an "after" picture of the ear, I would be interested to see as well. The whole laser surgery thing seems very exciting! Glad to hear Bentley has an appetite. Very good sign!

Hooray Bentley! What a brave little dog!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Great news!!! Glad to hear things went well. You will probably never know what happened. What matters is he is doing well. I am so happy it went well. I still think the top knot thing is too weird.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sharlene, I posted earlier but Neal got on the computer and screwed up my post. I am so glad everything went well. I now have to think it was definitely something other than the topknot after seeing the picture. I am thinking spider bite, rough housing injury, burn(?), ring worm, tick bite, infection . . . could be so many things. Just glad it's over! It could have been a sod clod injury (for lack of a better one . . . blame it on the sod!)


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Willow and I will be thinking of both of you. Things happen for reasons that often cannot be explained. Please do not beat yourself up, just love your Bentley.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

kelrobin said:


> Sharlene, I posted earlier but Neal got on the computer and screwed up my post. I am so glad everything went well. I now have to think it was definitely something other than the topknot after seeing the picture. I am thinking spider bite, rough housing injury, burn(?), ring worm, tick bite, infection . . . could be so many things. Just glad it's over! It could have been a sod clod injury (for lack of a better one . . . blame it on the sod!)


Red clay toxicity ??? Poisonous clay? Red dye poison? The dangers of living in the south.

But a poisonous spider bite can cause necrosis.

What I should have done was flip the ear over in the pic. The exact red line was on the other side too. Distant memory. It's all up hill from here on in. He is doing wonderful. Still a little sleepy but perks up if anything is going on.

The vet gave me her cell phone number if I need anything over the weekend. I really appreciated that.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad Bentley is home and all went so well w/his surgery. Please give him special belly rubs from me :hug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are so glad it is over for you and Bentley. Some mysteries are never solved,


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope Bentley is perky and feeling better this morning....and you also!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Bentley thanks you all for well wishes for a speedy recovery. Still not quite up to par but ate good this morning and playing some with his siblings.

(My son borrowed my camera so I had to find batteries for my old aim & shoot). 

Other than looking a little puney, you can see if you didn't know he had anything done, you would never know. I know some wanted to see his ear following surgery and I apologize to any that might make them a little squeamish. From all the scenarios I had going on inside my head, I am very pleased with the end result and it's only going to get better.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

What a face, give that guy a hug from us.

The ear looks great, once some hair is back you'll never know it happened.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Geez, not a very clear picture. I think I should have zoomed out a little bit. I haven't used this camera in a year and I'm glad I haven't.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh, you must feel such relief now that it's over, Sharlene. I'm glad Bentley is doing well, and Huggie sends him a :kiss: to make him feel better. It was nice of your vet to give you her cell number, so reassuring.

Barbara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear he is doing well. The ear looks pretty darn good. It doesn't look red or oozy, it's almost like it's been healing awhile. Good job doc!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update and the picture. It does look very good. Looks like it should heal very quickly. And no, you cant' really tell anything has been done, when his ear is down and fur is covering everything. I'm sure you are very relieved to have him home!

Lots of hugs and belly rubs!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Is our baby doing o.k. still?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for asking Marj. Bentley is doing wonderful. Completely 100% back to normal. His boo-boo looks great and it should start to scab any time now. She said 3 days. I am still giving him the pain medication and thinking of stopping it. Nothing makes me think he is in any discomfort whatsoever.

It is still driving me crazy what happened and it probably always will....but one thing for sure, I do ear checks every time I fix his pony.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sharlene, so glad to read of the good results, and that Bentley is recovering so well. What a beautiful boy!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear he is doing so well! Typical boy, one minute they're injured the next they are playing like it never happened. In time you'll forget all about it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so glad surgery is over. I do not buy the "top Knot" theory. But, I am thinking rough housing with the other dogs. 

My boys are constantly trying to grab on to each other when wrestling. The ear leather is just a thin piece of tissue and it could of gotten snagged or pulled on something....and once pulled or separated from the tissue.....it did not grow back and then started to drain a little and formed that mat.

And....it could of be cut accidentally at the groomers if the ears are not held out of the way.

Bentley looks great, it does not look like he has had surgery. Thank goodness for LONG ear hairs! I know you are glad it is over! Hugs to everyone!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great to hear!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh so glad to hear (and see) how well Bentley is healing. It's hard not to beat ourselves up for things we can't have avoided. BUT DON'T!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How great he's doing so well.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, this is all behind us now. Bentley had his follow-up appointment today and every thing is super !! It has scabbed just like it was supposed to and the scab will just flake off over time. His hair has even started to grow back in ever so slightly. Now he can have a very much needed bath.

I can't thank everyone enough for all their support. :grouphug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's wonderful news! I bet his ear feels much better now too!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Good news!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great to hear! way to go Bentley.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Just read through the entire thread and so glad to hear he is doing great!!


----------

